

Facebook Mentions - Navarr
https://www.facebook.com/about/mentions/?ref=mentions_bookmark

======
brickmort
so... Periscope/Meerkat on Facebook?

Actually, at second glance:

 _Facebook Mentions is only available to public figures with verified Pages._

~~~
austinhulak
That's exactly what jumped out to me as well. Interesting to see them position
a product for only the top 1% of Facebook. I'd be curious to see what metrics
drive public figure-hood. 1M+ followers?

